# How Do I Use Colza/Canola Oil?



## shokin (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello, everybody,   What can I cook with colza oil ? When I cook at my home, I am rather raw foodist and vegetarian. [I drink milk and eat eggs and cheese.] A lot of vegetables, fruits.  I often use olive oil, but not often colza oil. What do you suggest me ?  P.S. : In your countries, in the shops, are oils in glass bottles or plastic bottles ? In many shops in Switzerland, olive oil is in glass bottles when the other oils are in plastic bottles. I don't know why.  Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 24, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, it is canola oil.

Any application that requires oil for frying, a little for non stick searing, it can be used.

Olive oil is probably the better alternative if you are doing it raw, but for cooking, it is rather common and widely used for all manners of cooking.


----------



## shokin (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is colza oil, the oil I would like to know better.

When I see it, it appears that : 



> *Canola* refers to a cultivar of either Rapeseed (_Brassica napus L._) or field mustard (_Brassica campestris L._ or _Brassica Rapa var._).



Rapeseed is colza. I learn every day new words.

Maybe I can use also colza/canola oil for salad.

Or, for eggs, a fried chicken egg, simply.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 24, 2012)

shokin said:


> Here is colza oil, the oil I would like to know better.
> 
> When I see it, it appears that :
> 
> ...



If you quoted the oil in wikipedia, then there is a lot of the answer to your question. The "Primary Use" to lube machinery is a little off putting...


This is CANOLA, to that I was referencing...

It says that the two are classed together.


----------



## shokin (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah ! ok. I thought especially about colza [rapeseed] (oil). Actually I don't know the other (Brassica Rapa).

Okay, just now I ate green salad with red bell peppers. Sauce : apple vinegar, onion, olive oil, lemon juice, pepper. With brown bread. As usually, I drank water.

Nextime, I must try something like this.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, canola oil is fine for salads.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 24, 2012)

shokin said:


> In your countries, in the shops, are oils in glass bottles or plastic bottles ? In many shops in Switzerland, olive oil is in glass bottles when the other oils are in plastic bottles. I don't know why.  Thank you in advance for your answers.


It's more or less the same here. Good quality olive oil usually usually comes packaged in glass bottles, while less expensive or cooking grade oils can come in glass or plastic. I've also seen some Greek and Spanish olive oil that comes in cans. There aren't really any rules I guess.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> It's more or less the same here. Good quality olive oil usually usually comes packaged in glass bottles, while less expensive or cooking grade oils can come in glass or plastic. I've also seen some Greek and Spanish olive oil that comes in cans. There aren't really any rules I guess.


That's what I seem to remember too. My organic sesame seed oil is in a glass bottle too. Easier to clean for recycling.


----------

